# Hapkido for 2014



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it's been pretty quite in the Hapkido section...so what's your 2014 goals?


----------



## skribs (Jan 12, 2014)

Go back to class.
Relearn everything I forgot over winter break.
Stop "wrestling" during sparring and use proper technique.
Earn a belt higher than white belt.
Have fun.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have not been in active training for quite some time.  It would not likely be feasible for me to join a school.  My goal then is to get back in to stretching, kicking, and going over my techniques to regain some mastery of those techniques.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## milewski (Jan 13, 2014)

Training to test for 3r
d Dan, attending the WKF member summit in San Fransisco, and training, training, training....


----------



## Instructor (Jan 14, 2014)

Just gonna keep on keeping on so to speak.  Testing for 2nd Dan this summer.  Feel like I am ready now but leaving nothing to chance.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 15, 2014)

Keep training, keep reading, keep teaching, and deepen my knowledge.  I've been doing more with cane work lately, as well as working from the Muyedobotongji.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 21, 2014)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Keep training, keep reading, keep teaching, and deepen my knowledge.  I've been doing more with cane work lately, as well as working from the Muyedobotongji.



At one time I thought training with the cane was an odd choice.  Now I see that as a very practical, EDC type of improvised defensive weapon.  I enjoy training with baton-length weapons and see where a cane could be even more useful in some situations.


----------



## Instructor (Jan 22, 2014)

Love the cane... love it!  You have to respect a range weapon you can bring on a plane.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 23, 2014)

Kong Soo Do said:


> At one time I thought training with the cane was an odd choice.  Now I see that as a very practical, EDC type of improvised defensive weapon.  I enjoy training with baton-length weapons and see where a cane could be even more useful in some situations.


The cane is very prominent in Bartitsu as well, though at the time Bartitsu was put together, it was a regular gentleman's accessory.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Feb 2, 2014)

For me, training. Going over the white to black belt curriculum to further my understanding of the techniques. Work on blocking/striking.  Learn Haedong Kumdo.


----------



## WMKS Shogun (Feb 10, 2014)

My goal is to be train to be ready for and pass my 1st Dan test (and make it look really good, hopefully).


----------



## Rumy73 (Feb 19, 2014)

My goal is to better internalize all those tactics. I want to move past set-piece strategies and be more fluid, letting the moment dictate the technique.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well I've been moving around for the last six months, and have moved back to Australia from United States. While martially active I tried Shotokan karate and Wing Chin to a lesser extent.

Since moving home I have found a Hapkido dojang only a few suburbs away which I plan on trying for a few months. After some reading it sounds like a blend of a few martial arts that I find appealing.

So my goal is to get a few months worth in by the end of the year. With the help of some fish oil. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Mar 27, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Well I've been moving around for the last six months, and have moved back to Australia from United States. While martially active I tried Shotokan karate and Wing Chin to a lesser extent.
> 
> Since moving home I have found a Hapkido dojang only a few suburbs away which I plan on trying for a few months. After some reading it sounds like a blend of a few martial arts that I find appealing.
> 
> ...



Don't recall the city offhand, IIRC it is on the western end of Australia, a friend of mine (Nigel May) has a Hapkido school and I highly recommend him if you're close or can attend a seminar.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Don't recall the city offhand, IIRC it is on the western end of Australia, a friend of mine (Nigel May) has a Hapkido school and I highly recommend him if you're close or can attend a seminar.



I live down on the Peninsular in Victoria. So my options while limited, are available with a little travel.


----------



## WMKS Shogun (May 4, 2014)

For the update: I passed my 1st Dan Test! Just figured I would let everyone know the good news!


----------



## jezr74 (May 4, 2014)

WMKS Shogun said:


> For the update: I passed my 1st Dan Test! Just figured I would let everyone know the good news!



Great news, congratulations David.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations!  That was a big day in my life as well.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 21, 2014)

WMKS Shogun said:


> For the update: I passed my 1st Dan Test! Just figured I would let everyone know the good news!



Fantastic! Congrats!!


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jun 23, 2014)

WMKS Shogun said:


> For the update: I passed my 1st Dan Test! Just figured I would let everyone know the good news!



Congrats


----------



## milewski (Nov 16, 2014)

tested last month and passed my 3rd Dan, attended the WKF member summit in San Fran, now back to training and teaching Sun Moo Kwan Hapkido


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 16, 2014)

milewski said:


> tested last month and passed my 3rd Dan, attended the WKF member summit in San Fran, now back to training and teaching Sun Moo Kwan Hapkido



Congratulations Milewski!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 17, 2014)

milewski said:


> tested last month and passed my 3rd Dan, attended the WKF member summit in San Fran, now back to training and teaching Sun Moo Kwan Hapkido



That's fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Instructor (Nov 17, 2014)

I earned 3rd Dan this year.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 17, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I earned 3rd Dan this year.


Congrats


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 17, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I earned 3rd Dan this year.



Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 25, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I earned 3rd Dan this year.



Well earned Instructor


----------



## Instructor (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks everybody!  The rank has meaning but in my heart I will always just be a kid who loves doing Hapkido...


----------

